# Which brand is best to get



## caveman (Jul 8, 2008)

I am going to be ordering a full set of automatics and i was wondering what everybody is using what is good and what sucks also I was wondering if anybody out there likes tapetech's mudrunner if I should get that or stick with the anglebox. Also where can I get the best deal I found als tapingand tool seems to have the best deal out there on tapetech and northstar. does anybody know anywhere else has great deals if I buy from al's I have to pay mn state tax cause I live in mn


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

caveman said:


> I am going to be ordering a full set of automatics and i was wondering what everybody is using what is good and what sucks also I was wondering if anybody out there likes tapetech's mudrunner if I should get that or stick with the anglebox. Also where can I get the best deal I found als tapingand tool seems to have the best deal out there on tapetech and northstar. does anybody know anywhere else has great deals if I buy from al's I have to pay mn state tax cause I live in mn


TapeTech is the standard, and has always been overpriced, their parts are to the moon also. I can match Al's prices on Tapetech. I don't handle Nstar anymore, their "Simply the Best" is meaningless because they "require" their dealers (who have never put on a yard of tape) to represent them as such. Truth is, they are prettier then they are effective and usable.

The flat boxes are sloppy because Nstar places the bottom plate up high, and this causes build up and overrun of the shoes. Lighten up with the pressure, and then you aren't doing a good coat either.

All of their extending handles are way overpriced, and when you get them out in the field, you find that they are too short. Although they did take my ideas for a nailspotter and second longer box handle, they forgot that I also suggested making the original box handle shorter so that you could get around some closets with it, and to make the second box handle longer so that it could extend to 84". Adding the nailspotter was good, changing its design was stupid, because it detracts from the tools workability, and your ability to produce excellent work with it.

Their heads are too big, too clunky, and more work to pull through top angles. In copying other dumbassed manufacturers in the placement of the crook (too close to the angle ball) their angle head handle gives you a distinct lack of range in workability. The manufacturers don't realize that you may want to reach down a high wall 10 feet from standing on a perry to glaze 18 feet of top angle without moving the scaffold. They also are clueless that you might want to glaze 10' from the floor without stilts on.

Ditto for Blueline, Premier made this dumb move first, and blueline kept it in their ignorance.

NorthStar also gets the award for the most ridiculous prices on parts, right behind Ames/TapeTech. They all share the bad attitude (screw workability, we want your cash), award.

This is most evident when you consider who their preferred dealers are, supply house guys that know squat about the trade and less about the performance of taping tools. But, the manufacturers insist that you pay these guys an extra $500 - $1,000 so that they will hang tools on the wall that you can overpay for when you want to buy some. Just don't expect that the grocery clerk on the other side of the counter can tell you how to best use them for making you some money. The industry obviously doesn't really give a rat's ass about that. Just ask the clerk a few questions.... see?

Goldblatt has decided that they would like to make more money on parts, and you should have to buy their parts for their tools. So they have set about re-designing everything so that they can charge you more for maintenence parts, and you will need them more frequently. Starting with the same tool for a better price, they now are changing everything so that it doesn't work as well, but you do have to buy their handles too.

First they ruined the flat boxes with an ineffective plastic blade holder that requires you replace the whole thing with the blade, and proprietery shoes, cost $20 to change the blade. Then they turned to the Nailspotter, eliminating the flexible link that you need to link it to an aluminum (God give us strength) handle that is 4 feet (too long) long. So that you will have to buy that handle with the Nailspotter, even if it is the first thing that you will throw in the dumpster, they learned this from TapeTech.

Then they went to the angle heads, copying Nstar for the big clunking and heavy design, they made the blades wider (more likely to float) so that those no good TapeTech dealers couldn't buy their parts to repair your TapeTech tools with, potentially saving you some money. And overall, made the tool more expensive to produce, hence the price goes up. So much for the same tools at a better price.

They do have the best taper that you buy though, since it is the same design and quality as everyone else while still retailing for $1,050. But a lot of guys prefer to pay more for the same thing, so they buy the other brands at $1,300 thinking they are getting something better.

There are two tapers on the market that are sub-standard, TapeWorm and Premier/Blueline, all others are same thing different colors and prices.

There is no longer a single brand that can win the best workability for the best price award, to be able to offer such a set, I have to put Goldblatt's taper, pump, roller with Precision taping tools flatboxes, anglebox and heads, with my own extension handles.

It is sad, but maybe if the finishers stop buying from the bad attitude manufacturers, they might start actually listening to some drywall finishers on the design of drywall tools.

This is something that hasn't happened since the Ames brothers sold out of Ames in the late 70's.

jdl


----------



## tapingtoolvirgin (Mar 20, 2008)

hey caveman, obviously 1wallsboardman knows more about different types of tools that work best, but i can tell you that i have bought my tools from him and have nothing but good things to say. he answered any email (and there were lots) and any exchanges i needed done. Also i checked a lot of other sites for prices and no one could beat him.Good luck finding the set you want. josh


----------



## caveman (Jul 8, 2008)

1wallboardsman said:


> TapeTech is the standard, and has always been overpriced, their parts are to the moon also. I can match Al's prices on Tapetech. I don't handle Nstar anymore, their "Simply the Best" is meaningless because they "require" their dealers (who have never put on a yard of tape) to represent them as such. Truth is, they are prettier then they are effective and usable.
> 
> The flat boxes are sloppy because Nstar places the bottom plate up high, and this causes build up and overrun of the shoes. Lighten up with the pressure, and then you aren't doing a good coat either.
> 
> ...


I pm'd you


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

1wallboardsman said:


> TapeTech is the standard, and has always been overpriced, their parts are to the moon also. I can match Al's prices on Tapetech. I don't handle Nstar anymore, their "Simply the Best" is meaningless because they "require" their dealers (who have never put on a yard of tape) to represent them as such. Truth is, they are prettier then they are effective and usable.
> 
> The flat boxes are sloppy because Nstar places the bottom plate up high, and this causes build up and overrun of the shoes. Lighten up with the pressure, and then you aren't doing a good coat either.
> 
> ...


Whats your take on Columbia or drywall master?


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey guys - 

I have a Columbia 10" box and 12" Box with the Pump, bought it from All-Wall for 1000.00. Best tools I used, I mean really, there medium priced, and they get the job done. I use my 10 first, 12 second, and final coat by hand. Don't be suckered for the high-priced tools, really, they work pretty much the same. I do recommend buying the "hell-bent" handle for the boxes, it is easier. Had them for 2-1/2" years.

For angle head, I bought the cheap 2.5" angle head made from FinishPro , with the roller, and the angle box. For the price, it works great. I use the roller first, then glaze with the 2.5 anglehead. Then I run a second coat with the anglehead box, works great. I mean, it gets the job done, basically. Had it for 1 year now.

I used the mudrunner before, Ames version, and it is easier, but its tricky to get used too. All in all, I'd stick with the angle box. You still need to put a final skim coat by hand to get a perfect finish on the angles, meaning if you hold a lamp sideways, or on the bottom shinning up, the finish would be flawless. 

My suggestion - 

Give FinishPro a chance, or Columbia.


----------



## caveman (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replys guys keep them coming I was wondering if anybody has used the columbia full line and what they thought like I said I have been a tapetech guy for years and its hard for me to move away from them. Its just that I want a high capacity box and I never run tapetechs before it looks kind of funny and the blade set up looks a little differnent I am not sure if its worth a sh!t. I got to run the mudrunner the other day and I am sold on it so I gotta get that I also ran the power assist boxes and they are ok I think I can blow those away running my standard old style push boxes they are nice you dont have to pus really much at all just seems slow going with them what does everybody think about all this out there theres way to many choices out there.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have Columbias full line, Bazooka , pump, 10" fat boy and 12" regular boxes, angle heads 2", 3" and 3 1/2", angle box, and the new extension handles ( the older ones suck). I love these tools. I've had my set for three years and they are still going strong and give an excellent finish. I use the Apla Tech Cannon on my corners with the 3 1/2" head and only use the angle box on the back side of closets and door jambs with the 2 " head, . Corners come out very nice . The boxes work very well and with the 10" fat boy I can go a little further before running back to the pump. I use the regular 12" box as it is just a tight skim coat so do not need the extra weight of the fat boy .


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I use Columbia boxes and find they give the best finish. There taper is pretty slick  and seems lighter then the rest but I could be wrong. I'd like to know how there inside corner roller works as I use the blueline one only because I was told it handles slightly out of square angles better but I could be wrong on that too. If some one knows better speakup.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have the columbia Roller, drywall master roller, and tape tech roller and by far Columbias is way better. Smoother roll with less weight. The only problem I have with it is it doesn't take to well to screws not properly set in the corners. This damages the delrin wheels and will cause problems if not inspected regularly and replaced.


----------



## damudman (Jan 23, 2008)

I have drywall master boxes, pump and angle head and box.
I have the northstar bazooka.
Bazook never had any trouble with it runs great. $600.00 inculding shipping.
drywall master set $1000.00 inculding shipping. Love them all.
I use a combo flusher for tape in coners then glaze with my angle head 2.5
I do have the hell bent 54 in. handle, nice handle.
I also have a 6 foot handle and a 30 in. handle all handles are drywall master. 
Best money I have spent. I got them all on ebay, all were new.


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

caveman said:


> Thanks for the replys guys keep them coming I was wondering if anybody has used the columbia full line and what they thought like I said I have been a tapetech guy for years and its hard for me to move away from them. Its just that I want a high capacity box and I never run tapetechs before it looks kind of funny and the blade set up looks a little differnent I am not sure if its worth a sh!t. I got to run the mudrunner the other day and I am sold on it so I gotta get that I also ran the power assist boxes and they are ok I think I can blow those away running my standard old style push boxes they are nice you dont have to pus really much at all just seems slow going with them what does everybody think about all this out there theres way to many choices out there.


Columbia is all original design and the company only suffers from the same bad attitude in thinking that you should pay a know-nothing clerk an extra $800 to have them.

Let me ask you for some feedback on this?

If Lowe's or Home Depot carried a a full line of automatic taping tools at 25% less then the usual inflated prices that you have now, and sales were supported by a rental program that would allow you to try before you buy, besides the usual sniff and feel test. Would you be buying them there?

Of course, training would also be supported with "how-to" DVD's with both rental and sales.

What would you say, I think that you would be taking your tool business there, am I right?

jdl


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

1wallboardsman said:


> Columbia is all original design and the company only suffers from the same bad attitude in thinking that you should pay a know-nothing clerk an extra $800 to have them.
> 
> Let me ask you for some feedback on this?
> 
> ...


No. I'm all for the Ma & Pa type shops. Its places like those big box stores that killed retailers.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

No i try not to buy big ticket tools at them stores..


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I think the mud-runner is too expensive and a waste of money. If your hands are muddy, or wet, its does get hard to twist it to let the mud out. Angle Boxs are good, you just have to have practive with them.


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

1wallboardsman said:


> TapeTech is the standard, and has always been overpriced, their parts are to the moon also. I can match Al's prices on Tapetech. I don't handle Nstar anymore, their "Simply the Best" is meaningless because they *"require" their dealers (who have never put on a yard of tape) to represent them as such*. Truth is, they are prettier then they are effective and usable.
> 
> The flat boxes are sloppy because Nstar places the bottom plate up high, and this causes build up and overrun of the shoes. Lighten up with the pressure, and then you aren't doing a good coat either.
> 
> ...


I've got to jump in here to potentially defend myself. 
I'm a new poster, but been looking at this site since it was open for business. My name is Craig and I've been at Al's for over 10 years. In that time I have been in contact with over 8000 individual drywall contractors, and done repairs to over 3000 Automatic Taping tools.

With that said, I would hope that Jon isn't trying to pursuade anyone away from dealing w/ us (Al's) by putting our name in next to these comments about how he feels about others selling the same items he has. 

No, I personally, have not "run a yard of tape". But dealing w/ thousands of contractors I have learned to listen to what does, and does not work. The owner "Al" , has run miles of tape and does understand what all the tradesmen deal with in a day. I have taken that knowledge from listening to become someone who knows and understands the tools.

I have got to say, my opinion on which tools to recommend is as far away as to what Jon and the rest of my customers would recommend. These are the tools I refuse to carry, because of their poor quality.


----------



## caveman (Jul 8, 2008)

1wallboardsman said:


> Columbia is all original design and the company only suffers from the same bad attitude in thinking that you should pay a know-nothing clerk an extra $800 to have them.
> 
> Let me ask you for some feedback on this?
> 
> ...


No I want to buy from where I get the best customer service so when I have a problem somebody there knows what the hell they are talking about but I do like the try before you buy idea.


----------



## caveman (Jul 8, 2008)

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> I've got to jump in here to potentially defend myself.
> I'm a new poster, but been looking at this site since it was open for business. My name is Craig and I've been at Al's for over 10 years. In that time I have been in contact with over 8000 individual drywall contractors, and done repairs to over 3000 Automatic Taping tools.
> 
> With that said, I would hope that Jon isn't trying to pursuade anyone away from dealing w/ us (Al's) by putting our name in next to these comments about how he feels about others selling the same items he has.
> ...


What brand do you suggest and why?


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

caveman said:


> What brand do you suggest and why?


To be honest. For the past 8 years our company focused on the sale of Tapetech tools. They are the industries standard, everyone knows their name. And they worked. They also offered the best "promotions" in the industry.( Free auto tapers for "super" set orders or cash back rebates, which will never happen again.)
Over the past year, we began noticing more frequent repairs coming in from tapetech tools that were only a year or 2 old. Plus, numerous warranty claims on thier extendable handle, roller and mudrunner. These warranty problems have passed for now, but we are finding that the problem was they kept changing thier parts supplier. (China and Taiwan) Also, almost every newer bazooka repair of theirs has needed new side plates because the mud has pitted through from the inside out.
Another "basic" reason for not putting tapetech on the top of the list is I'm not sure they will be around in the coming years. Tapetech is operated by ames holding corp. which also operates over 200 ames rental stores nationwide. Ames rental is where there money really comes from and rumors are they are 50-60% down in the last couple years. And there has been alot of shake-ups in the corp. in 2008. Remember, these are my opinions and not based entirely on fact. (dont want to get sued by ames).

Sorry my breif explanation is getting really long. I'll try to break it down what tools I prefer.
*Auto Tape*r- NorthStar. (runs smooth out of the box. Doesn't need a break in period. I've haven't seen as many of these come into the shop for repair over the last 5 yrs.)
*Angle Box*-Toss up. These never come back for repair. Go Tapetech or Northstar.
*Angle Roller*-Northstar. Tapetechs wheel axel bolts are still breaking and cost $12 to repair. Northstar uses a standard 1/4-20 s.s. hex head bolt you can pick up at any hardware store.
*Angle heads*-Northstar by far. Even the past 6 years I've had to sell the northstar heads w/ the Tapetech sets at the customers request. They also come in for adjustment far less frequently. They have a huge following.
*Flat Boxes*-Toss up. Tapetech doesn't "pre-bow" the brass blade holder like Northstar does, but after some break in the tapetech's get a slight bow in them. (if there's no bow, there's no adjustment)
*Box Handles*- Tapetech. The standard non-adjustable hardley have any parts to wear out. All adjustable's will need an internal rebuild every year or two.
*Pumps*- Toss up. I don't get alot of repairs on either of them and if you take the easy clean tube off once a week, it will remain easy clean, and rebuilding them can be done quickly and cheaply at home.

Price wise, the northstar sets are less expensive than tapetech, which is why I am recommending the Northstar. They also have the strongest extendable angle tool handles out there.
Durability, which is really what counts, has been Northstar. When northstar first came out about 7 years ago, I didn't think we needed another tapetech copycat but they have proven me wrong w/ thier quality. They also had been overpriced, but are now priced w/ the industry standard.

Sorry I rambled soo long. Feel free to ask me any other questions.

-Craig


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> I've got to jump in here to potentially defend myself.
> I'm a new poster, but been looking at this site since it was open for business. My name is Craig and I've been at Al's for over 10 years. In that time I have been in contact with over 8000 individual drywall contractors, and done repairs to over 3000 Automatic Taping tools.
> 
> Hey Craig,
> ...


So, at the end of the day, the best you can do is issue the standard Ames talking points, without giving us detailed examples of the "poor quality".



Originally Posted by *1wallboardsman*  
_TapeTech is the standard, and has always been overpriced, their parts are to the moon also. I can match Al's prices on Tapetech. *I don't handle Nstar anymore, their "Simply the Best" is meaningless* because they *"require" their dealers (who have never put on a yard of tape) to represent them as such*. *Truth is, they are prettier then they are effective and usable.
*
*The flat boxes are sloppy because Nstar places the bottom plate up high, and this causes build up and overrun of the shoes. Lighten up with the pressure, and then you aren't doing a good coat either.*_*

*_
*All of their extending handles are way overpriced, and when you get them out in the field, you find that they are too short. Although they did take my ideas for a nailspotter and second longer box handle, they forgot that I also suggested making the original box handle shorter so that you could get around some closets with it, and to make the second box handle longer so that it could extend to 84". Adding the nailspotter was good, changing its design was stupid, because it detracts from the tools workability, and your ability to produce excellent work with it.

Their heads are too big, too clunky, and more work to pull through top angles. In copying other dumbassed manufacturers in the placement of the crook (too close to the angle ball) their angle head handle gives you a distinct lack of range in workability. The manufacturers don't realize that you may want to reach down a high wall 10 feet from standing on a perry to glaze 18 feet of top angle without moving the scaffold. They also are clueless that you might want to glaze 10' from the floor without stilts on.

Ditto for Blueline, Premier made this dumb move first, and blueline kept it in their ignorance.

NorthStar also gets the award for the most ridiculous prices on parts, right behind Ames/TapeTech.* *They all share the bad attitude (screw workability, we want your cash), award.
*
*This is most evident when you consider who their preferred dealers are, supply house guys that know squat about the trade and less about the performance of taping tools. But, the manufacturers insist that you pay these guys an extra $500 - $1,000* *so that they will hang tools on the wall that you can overpay for when you want to buy some. Just don't expect that the grocery clerk on the other side of the counter can tell you how to best use them for making you some money. The industry obviously doesn't really give a rat's ass about that. Just ask the clerk a few questions.... see?
*
Goldblatt has decided that they would like to make more money on parts, and you should have to buy their parts for their tools. So they have set about re-designing everything so that they can charge you more for maintenence parts, and you will need them more frequently. Starting with the same tool for a better price, they now are changing everything so that it doesn't work as well, but you do have to buy their handles too.

First they ruined the flat boxes with an ineffective plastic blade holder that requires you replace the whole thing with the blade, and proprietery shoes, cost $20 to change the blade. Then they turned to the Nailspotter, eliminating the flexible link that you need to link it to an aluminum (God give us strength) handle that is 4 feet (too long) long. So that you will have to buy that handle with the Nailspotter, even if it is the first thing that you will throw in the dumpster, they learned this from TapeTech.

Then they went to the angle heads, copying Nstar for the big clunking and heavy design, they made the blades wider (more likely to float) so that those *no good TapeTech dealers* (Goldblatt's attitude, not mine, I think all taping tool dealers are no good)_
_couldn't buy their parts to repair your TapeTech tools with, potentially saving you some money. And overall, made the tool more expensive to produce, hence the price goes up. So much for the same tools at a better price.

*They do have the best taper that you buy though, since it is the same design and quality as everyone else while still retailing for $1,050. But a lot of guys prefer to pay more for the same thing, so they buy the other brands at $1,300 thinking they are getting something better.
*
*There are two tapers on the market that are sub-standard, TapeWorm and Premier/Blueline, all others are same thing different colors and prices.
*
*There is no longer a single brand that can win the best workability for the best price award, to be able to offer such a set, I have to put Goldblatt's taper, pump, roller with Precision taping tools flatboxes, anglebox and heads, with my own extension handles.
*
*It is sad, but maybe if the finishers stop buying from the bad attitude manufacturers, they might start actually listening to some drywall finishers on the design of drywall tools.

This is something that hasn't happened since the Ames brothers sold out of Ames in the late 70's.*_

*A few points, that you forgot to address.

*_
jdl_


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> To be honest. For the past 8 years our company focused on the sale of Tapetech tools. They are the industries standard, everyone knows their name. And they worked. They also offered the best "promotions" in the industry.( Free auto tapers for "super" set orders or cash back rebates, which will never happen again.)
> 
> Ames is the standard, TapeTech is copy #1 that they bought, in the effort to retain their monopoly, and it is not 1980 anymore. Recent TapeTech promotions demonstrate their two-faced nature, and reveal that they think the drywall finisher an idiot, as they tell him that a set of their tools is worth $3,500 and admit to $2,500 at the same time.
> 
> ...


Why can't the drywall finishers just mail a check to Columbia, TapeTech, NorthStar, Blueline, Goldblatt, Wilco, or Drywall Master and get a set of tools for $2,000?

jdl


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Craig-

You said you haven't seen a northstar taper come in in 5 years, probably because no-one has them, since there so expensive.


----------



## caveman (Jul 8, 2008)

joepro0000 said:


> Craig-
> 
> You said you haven't seen a northstar taper come in in 5 years, probably because no-one has them, since there so expensive.


Thats B.S. I worked or work with guys that have them and like them and Craig said that he has not seen many come in. I can tell you that up here I have never seen the Goldblatt tools either. I have been in drywall for 15 plus years now and i know the Goldblatt tools are new to the market. I'm not saying there bad or good but there boxes look like pieces of  with those blade holders. 

Also JDL how come you bash Northstar so bad on here but your videos on your website you tell your customers how nice there products run . You tell us how nice there hightop box is and how well there angle heads run.
So let me ask you this what makes you think I or anybody else should listen to a word your saying about Northstar. I can tell you one thing though I have run a northstar pump 10 and 12 box and extendahandle for a couple weeks now since all my stuff was stolen. The northstars run sweet and the handle rocks. These tools are not mine they are a friends he is loaning them to me until I decide what the hell to get.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

caveman said:


> Thats B.S. I worked or work with guys that have them and like them and Craig said that he has not seen many come in. I can tell you that up here I have never seen the Goldblatt tools either. I have been in drywall for 15 plus years now and i know the Goldblatt tools are new to the market. I'm not saying there bad or good but there boxes look like pieces of  with those blade holders.
> 
> Also JDL how come you bash Northstar so bad on here but your videos on your website you tell your customers how nice there products run . You tell us how nice there hightop box is and how well there angle heads run.
> So let me ask you this what makes you think I or anybody else should listen to a word your saying about Northstar. I can tell you one thing though I have run a northstar pump 10 and 12 box and extendahandle for a couple weeks know since all my stuff was stolen. The northstars run sweet and the handle rocks. These tools are not mine they are a friends he is loaning them to me until I decide what the hell to get.


Because if you listen to JDL he can run every tool in the winter, in bare feet, uphill and has forgotten more about Drywall than anybody else on this forum and we are too stupid to bow down and call him the taping god that he is.:jester:. Sorry JDL I cant help but to bash the Old timers that know everything:whistling2:


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

caveman said:


> Thats B.S. I worked or work with guys that have them and like them and Craig said that he has not seen many come in. I can tell you that up here I have never seen the Goldblatt tools either. I have been in drywall for 15 plus years now and i know the Goldblatt tools are new to the market. I'm not saying there bad or good but there boxes look like pieces of  with those blade holders.
> 
> You might make note, that in an earlier post I said that they are pieces of . Incapable of performing on the high end. Also incompatible with original design (that is capable), and un-necessarily expensive to maintain. I was the first to offer that information, as soon as they hit the ground in Feb. 07. The owner of Goldblatt BS'd me into backing off, and since the usual response to telling the truth to customers in this business is to get your supply cut off, I regretably did.
> 
> ...


I thought I bashed Nstar pretty well on the website, enough to get them on the phone threatening to sui me, they also didn't like the idea that I was offering their tools for 10% above dealer cost. So now, I don't offer Nstar at all and am free to tell you the facts. Same with Goldblatt.

You can sell way more tools by telling people what they want to hear, but I still prefer to tell people the facts and let them make up their own mind. I even realize that most people don't want that responsibility, but, I figure that there are already plenty of people that are willing to make up their minds for them by controlling the supply and limiting competition.

Competitors are as un-welcome in the taping tool business as they are in the drywall contracting business. But, remember that when the competitors are removed from the field, the benefits to you are much fewer.

Ames put fiberglass handles on the tools in 1985, and a lot of guys picked up a fifty year old forgotten tool because a competitor came along to spot ceiling screws 18' high from the floor.

There are alot more tools being used in the S.E. U.S. because a competitor came along and showed people that a tool finisher could make $65,000 a year working by himself.

You can buy a texture rig for a reasonable price because a competitor took a $1,400 Graco Spray-Tex out and $1,000 worth with it a day.

And you can send $2,500 out to ALL-Wall, and it will bring you back a set of automatic tools, because a competitor decided that he would assemble flatboxes on his kitchen table, just to be able to offer you something better, for less. Also, TapeTech admits through their promotions that their tools are worth $2,500, for the same reason.

You may dislike competition as much as the owner of Ames does, or even more then the average taping tool dealer that is incapable of earning his markup, but the benefits are yours as much as the choices you now have.

P.S. High-Top boxes are silly, and why do you think Columbia finally offers you a wraparound brake on a box handle, while Nstar brings out a bad design for a nailspotter?

jdl


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

taper71 said:


> Because if you listen to JDL he can run every tool in the winter, in bare feet, uphill and has forgotten more about Drywall than anybody else on this forum and we are too stupid to bow down and call him the taping god that he is.:jester:. Sorry JDL I cant help but to bash the Old timers that know everything:whistling2:


By all means, speak your piece. I'll just take note that you are saying it while I am not.

jdl


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

So I guess what I learned from reading all of this is that all the tools are overpriced, underengeneered, will need to be replaced, or repaired and marked up to keep salesmen working. Sounds a little like everything else in the world that I need to buy and replace way too often.

I guess though in the end it puts people to work and that is a good thing , because when people work ,houses, and buisnesses get built which keeps people like me working and able to buy and try all the garbage tools that they try to sell to me to make me more money thus continuing the vicious circle of greed. 

Caveman buy the set of tools that catch your eye and fix and replace as neccesary, just like we all have been doing since we were first able to buy a set of tools.


----------



## caveman (Jul 8, 2008)

taper71 said:


> So I guess what I learned from reading all of this is that all the tools are overpriced, underengeneered, will need to be replaced, or repaired and marked up to keep salesmen working. Sounds a little like everything else in the world that I need to buy and replace way too often.
> 
> I guess though in the end it puts people to work and that is a good thing , because when people work ,houses, and buisnesses get built which keeps people like me working and able to buy and try all the garbage tools that they try to sell to me to make me more money thus continuing the vicious circle of greed.
> 
> Caveman buy the set of tools that catch your eye and fix and replace as neccesary, just like we all have been doing since we were first able to buy a set of tools.


 Well said:thumbsup:


----------



## miguel (Oct 16, 2008)

I owne tape tech best tools ive ever bought


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I do like the tape tech bazooka and own only 1. I have 2 north-star bazookas and yes they are nice right from the box nice and smooth , although parts are way to high , my last one less than a year old 5 out of the six drive punch-outs on the drive sprocket fell off , called the rep. from north star and said I would have to send it in so they can see if it was defective . Come on what the hell else could it be ? I don't have time to waste sending it in , they know that and i want it repaired now!!! $110.00 later for just a sprocket GET REAL !! And I am sure it was made in china who knows.... also a needle holder another $20.00 . What a rip off....:furious:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

As far as the boxes I wouldn't own anything except tape tech. I do have 3 other sets of Northstar boxes and they don't get used , the tape tech is way smoother and cleaner running , the northstars seem to leave way to much mud on the walls , no matter what settings or adjustments are made.... The tape tech adjustable handle I love it.... Do have a 6' Premier handle which i have had for years very nice brake control only need to use one or two fingers to work to set it....


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

silverstilts said:


> I do like the tape tech bazooka and own only 1. I have 2 north-star bazookas and yes they are nice right from the box nice and smooth , although parts are way to high , my last one less than a year old 5 out of the six drive punch-outs on the drive sprocket fell off , called the rep. from north star and said I would have to send it in so they can see if it was defective . Come on what the hell else could it be ? I don't have time to waste sending it in , they know that and i want it repaired now!!! $110.00 later for just a sprocket GET REAL !! And I am sure it was made in china who knows.... also a needle holder another $20.00 . What a rip off....:furious:


The green brand with that catchy slogan, "Simply the most overpriced", you realize how true it is when you need a part for any NorthStar tool. I've got a gooser assembly that I got when I was dealing NorthStar, it cost me $85.00, so that is why I still have it after 3 years.

NorthStar prices their parts as if they are made of gold, if they gave a damn about their customers, they would send you the part off of a skype video call. But, instead they know that they can give you a "warrantee-that-you-can't-use" with the overpriced tools, and then drill you again when something breaks.

jdl


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

silverstilts said:


> As far as the boxes I wouldn't own anything except tape tech. I do have 3 other sets of Northstar boxes and they don't get used , the tape tech is way smoother and cleaner running , the northstars seem to leave way to much mud on the walls , no matter what settings or adjustments are made.... The tape tech adjustable handle I love it.... Do have a 6' Premier handle which i have had for years very nice brake control only need to use one or two fingers to work to set it....


If you flip them over and look at the bottom plate, you will see where this comes from with the NoStar boxes. Their bottom plate is up inside the side plates almost 1/4", while the TapeTech is almost flush with the bottom/wall surface.

I don't know why the copycat/ideathieves over at NoStar would do this, but the effect is, a very sloppy tool. With mud constantly crawling down to the wheel bar, and constantly over-running the shoes.

It makes for an interesting situation in the marketplace though. We can simply observe what NoStar does about it, because they've known about it for about three years.

If they care about the drywall finisher at all, they will fix their boxes, even though it admits their blunder. Personally, I don't think that they care about the drywall finisher at all.

They swiped the idea of making instructional video, but instead made one based in sales fluff. They swiped the idea of making two adjustable box handles, but didn't do it in a way useful to the drywall finisher.

Make one 30" to 54", make the other 48" to 84".

NoStar insisted that they wouldn't make a Nailspotter when it was suggested that they should, to show that they care about the drywall finisher, then they came out with as poor a design for a Nailspotter as they have in flatboxes.

I'm starting to think that NoStar is trying to look like they care about the drywall finisher, without actually doing it.

jdl


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

1wallboardsman you really need some serious help, your completely over analising every piece of equiptment to pick out every little flaw i know as a contractor that if builders, developers,homeowners went with the lowest price is the law i would never have work, spending 500 more dollars on me ensures a profesional, punctual, and an above industry standard finish.I run columbia and tapetec (full sets) and all the negatives you picked out are so minor they both run great, graco combined with aplatec. (which i know you hate more than mexican taper that jumped the border) everybody likes they're equiptment for their own reasons your slamming of these manufacturers is to personal so what they don't listen to your input and advise on changing things, your probably a good taper/drywaller but not the leading authority when it comes to tools and how they work/run i can see you typing with a red face and steam coming out of your ears when you read this but someone has to say it,your just way to personal and imposing of your own views,your way or the highway.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I enjoy his info, He has been runnning boxes for a long time and knows his stuff. There is problems with ever box or pump company. Every one like different stuff too. So I think his info is great. Plus too any tool that can make you money is over prices.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I also enjoy his input , I don't think he personally slams different tools without good cause all his arguments are legitimate and accurate , I have over the years have made similar observations , He is only stating some facts , no harm done , chill out


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

thats the thing no manufacturer has the perfect goods they all have their pros and cons but to slam any of them is wrong, no harm in printing the cons but to print nothing but negativity towards certain brands just sounds personal to me. I know he knows his stuff and i to enjoy most of his input,i am no expert when it comes to every single tool out there.take for instance handle lengths maybe he is above or under average height or has above or under average arm length making the handles seem not to perfect in his hands but ok in others.


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

Make your hanger pay for the wheels i wont put up with many of those.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Drywall Master and Columbia Tapers are the best,


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I have both a drywall master and a tape tech the dm sits at home I only ever use the tape tech just way smoother


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

The first set of tools I bought was concorde from Al's taping tools mostly because of the extention handles and their 2.5 and 3.5 angle heads. Now I own a Columbia taping set which I'm very pleased with their pump is the smoothest there is and can say the same for the taper. I bought a set of northstar boxes before Columbia came out those are great boxes also. If I was going to buy a full set of tools it would be Columbia .


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

*my stuff*

dont laugh but we use banjo on 90% of our jobs.Every so often Ill hire a guy who can run a tube but not all the time.Kraft banjos are my favorite we also use 250' rolls of tape[I said dont laugh] I feel they run so much smoother and lighter Have a few sets of boxes{old premier,bluelines northstars]I prefer to use my bluline 8 1rst coat 10 northstar 2nd coat blueline holds more.tapetech roller and small head also tt big head wth wheels guide:thumbup:love that head by far the best anglehead ever:thumbup:blueline angle box{also old premier]we dont use 12" box very often just on level5 we have bluline and northstar dont like using either of them ..if someone wants to pick it up and do butts with it probably tell them to grab the northstar I like the edge it cuts better. knives I really have grown to like the black handel hydes{curved handels}lightweight 6" for backpocket.Dont use nails or nailspotters. Pump in blueline or premier ,premier and blueline handels long and short.Thinking real hard about purchasing new blueline extender handel,have used ames one and really like it also think that handel everyone is talking bout is sweet for 8' seams...why didnt I think of that.P.S. this is just my opinion and what I and my crew use


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

al has a thing with tape tech.. i always thought thier tools felt like cheap china made junk.. especially the angle heads.. north star is solid. columbia is pretty solid. didn't like the flat boxes.. pump rules though, as well has hydralic extension pole.. really cool idea but i wore it out almost instantly and had to exchange it for a north star.. i'm sure they've fixed the issue...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Why would someone laugh ?

I never seen or heard of a banjo before I came to this site. I had to google it to figure out what guys were talking about. I found some on youtube. I was some what impressed with their speed. Those guys on youtube were fairly quick so....

Where I am, I see bazookas, slop buckets/supertaper(lol) or the compund tube with the applicators, But I have never seen one around here. I don't even understand how they work to be honest.

But they look fairly quick from what I seen on youtube, thats all I know about them:blink:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

*playin banjo*



2buckcanuck said:


> Why would someone laugh ?
> 
> I never seen or heard of a banjo before I came to this site. I had to google it to figure out what guys were talking about. I found some on youtube. I was some what impressed with their speed. Those guys on youtube were fairly quick so....
> 
> ...


 We will be stringin some tape later this week with banjos..will try to show vid on it.I feel we are pretty fast:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

jmr said:


> al has a thing with tape tech.. i always thought thier tools felt like cheap china made junk.. especially the angle heads.. north star is solid. columbia is pretty solid. didn't like the flat boxes.. pump rules though, as well has hydralic extension pole.. really cool idea but i wore it out almost instantly and had to exchange it for a north star.. i'm sure they've fixed the issue...


are you sayin the tt head is no good?I bought mine almost 3 yrs ago and love it . Never had to even look at it 0 zero problems .The head with wheels.Had premier heads before they were always needin adjusted,new blades,fallin off.I think they shoould change lok device where you cant push it into angle too far and make fall off by putting slider on back [facing back] of head.Have not tried northstar. Our little head has got to be 6 or 7 yrs old and no problems or parts needed.Must be that clean nonaila allowed approach:thumbsup:Maybe should look into other heads...when my tapetecs let me down:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I like my TT bazooka, I think SHE is around 10 years old now,(though she's in the shop for repairs:blink

It's a smooth runner, has very little drag, just seems to run cleaner. Well the back up tube, is a DM. It's a bit more stiffer to run, the tapes drag more with it etc. I don't see too much difference in design between all the manufacturers. Seems like most parts are interchangeable with the Bazooka's. But they do seem to have their own little tendencies and quirks , that's why I call mine a SHE


----------



## 1drywaller (Mar 24, 2011)

I have Columbia pump, 10" and 12" boxes, box handle, 3" angle head and 7" box and corner roller. All have performed well over the last two years and I would buy them again if/when they wear out. I worked for guys years ago who had Northstar boxes, they were quality kit as well but I thought Northstar recently went out of business.... I bought a Goldblatt 72" box handle so I could avoid running the boxes with stilts on in garages etc. but the hardware continually comes loose during use, it's enough to make me not want to purchase any tool from them again.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*Junk*



1drywaller said:


> I have Columbia pump, 10" and 12" boxes, box handle, 3" angle head and 7" box and corner roller. All have performed well over the last two years and I would buy them again if/when they wear out. I worked for guys years ago who had Northstar boxes, they were quality kit as well but I thought Northstar recently went out of business.... I bought a Goldblatt 72" box handle so I could avoid running the boxes with stilts on in garages etc. but the hardware continually comes loose during use, it's enough to make me not want to purchase any tool from them again.



I heard Goldblatt is Junk, probably some China dollar bin s&it


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*apla-tech*

had to keep on my toes Apla-Tech pulled some sh&t moves on me before, I will go Renegade and Apla-Dave can f&ck himself,....:bangin: over priced and sh8t talk to add


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

So after reading this thread I feel like I know what NOT to buy...any of the overpriced cheap garbage out there.

I'm starting to think about a tape set more and more these days ("hello father-in-law? would you like to make me a business loan?"). I've run the TT bazooka, but I don't much care for it, and Norhtstar is no longer in business, right? So....what's the next choice? I've heard a lot of talk about the Columbia and Drywall Master tapers. I used to run a Premier, and I liked it, but I have no idea what's happened to that company with the Blue Line switchover whenever that happened. I've always liked TT's flat boxes, and their handles too (the Northstar handle pinched my hands a lot). To be quite honest, I don't feel like digging through millions of old threads on this subject so please forgive me for being lazy....what do the seasoned professionals suggest for someone looking to buy a durable set of tools that are capable of producing a fine finish? I don't mind spending more moneyeek if the quality is there.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> So after reading this thread I feel like I know what NOT to buy...any of the overpriced cheap garbage out there.
> 
> I'm starting to think about a tape set more and more these days ("hello father-in-law? would you like to make me a business loan?"). I've run the TT bazooka, but I don't much care for it, and Norhtstar is no longer in business, right? So....what's the next choice? I've heard a lot of talk about the Columbia and Drywall Master tapers. I used to run a Premier, and I liked it, but I have no idea what's happened to that company with the Blue Line switchover whenever that happened. I've always liked TT's flat boxes, and their handles too (the Northstar handle pinched my hands a lot). To be quite honest, I don't feel like digging through millions of old threads on this subject so please forgive me for being lazy....what do the seasoned professionals suggest for someone looking to buy a durable set of tools that are capable of producing a fine finish? I don't mind spending more moneyeek if the quality is there.


BlueLine my fav:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> So after reading this thread I feel like I know what NOT to buy...any of the overpriced cheap garbage out there.
> 
> I'm starting to think about a tape set more and more these days ("hello father-in-law? would you like to make me a business loan?"). I've run the TT bazooka, but I don't much care for it, and Norhtstar is no longer in business, right? So....what's the next choice? I've heard a lot of talk about the Columbia and Drywall Master tapers. I used to run a Premier, and I liked it, but I have no idea what's happened to that company with the Blue Line switchover whenever that happened. I've always liked TT's flat boxes, and their handles too (the Northstar handle pinched my hands a lot). To be quite honest, I don't feel like digging through millions of old threads on this subject so please forgive me for being lazy....what do the seasoned professionals suggest for someone looking to buy a durable set of tools that are capable of producing a fine finish? I don't mind spending more moneyeek if the quality is there.


It don't all half to be one brand, we have a mix bag of tools ,Col.TT,NS, etc..... Have you thought about leasing/renting the tools. I know of a lot of guys that did that. When they knew the work was there, they would rent. And with the increased production/$$$$ they would buy their set of tools piece by piece. Tax wise, they could write off the leasing of the tools, then what ever they bought too

You would half to check your tax laws, in your state 1st of coarse 

Plus we would be all willing to help you pick out your tools, which tool do you want to start with 1st


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I think a mixed bag of brand names is fine. Good old Columbia makes a bazooka and box set that are hard to improve on. Really like the "fat boy" 10" box. I prefer the Northstar handle though on the boxes.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have Goldblatt Tapetech Drywallmaster Northstar Tapeworm and Canam Oh and a couple BTE handles, Its all Good, and if you have a sharp eye second hand gear it can save you packet, I got an old TT bazooka for for $300, Then it was another $300 in parts, So $600 got me a great zooka, and i learnt a lot so thats better than paying $2500-$3000 for a new one :yes:

And a set of 7 10 and 12 Tapetech easy clean boxes for $1000, A shop went broke, They are $800 each retail, And a Northstar handle for $400, That are $800 retail.

Just Got a marshalltown banjo For $130, They are over $300 that im going to make into a kiwiman special banjo 

Just seen a blueline taper good condition with removable head sell for $570.

I dont understand why people stick to one brand, They all have something to offer and make different tools so dont limit yourself to one brand, So what if they arnt the same colour.

See slim, It dosnt have to be so expensive, Just keep one eye open and is really surprising what can show up, Ebay prob your best bet but you have to watch out your not getting someone elses damaged gear.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with cazna too, some say your buying another persons problem when buying used. but with taping tools it can be a different story. Some guys have mommy and daddy buy them a set,then fail. There's a high turn over rate with tapers. Or on the opposite end of the spectrum, there's guys who buy new, then wreak their new tools b/c they didn't know how to run them right.(they should of bought used). Slim, you say you have ran the toyz before, and from your post you sound like your capable of fixing any problem that would arise if you bought used.

All my 1st major tools were used, then I slowly replaced them with new ones:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the input fellas..I wondered if I might save money if I bought in a kit. The good thing about buying new is if something goes terribly wrong right after I lay down the money I have options....but I should take a look at the pawn shops around here, they used to have lots of tape sets. My friend up north says the shops are loaded with taping tools....they won't even take a bazooka anymore because they have so many I like the sound of mixing it up, then I can get what I know and be comfortable and happy I could see myself buying a tape set new (bazooka, pump, roller, angle head, etc) and then piecing together some finishing tools (angle box first)


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I would prolly get angle box also...good choice ..as long as you roll all ur angle tape the box will be ur best friend:thumbup: oh ya if you are wantiing to get best anglehead go with tapetech with wheels:thumbup:


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> So after reading this thread I feel like I know what NOT to buy...any of the overpriced cheap garbage out there.
> 
> I'm starting to think about a tape set more and more these days ("hello father-in-law? would you like to make me a business loan?"). I've run the TT bazooka, but I don't much care for it, and Norhtstar is no longer in business, right? So....what's the next choice? I've heard a lot of talk about the Columbia and Drywall Master tapers. I used to run a Premier, and I liked it, but I have no idea what's happened to that company with the Blue Line switchover whenever that happened. I've always liked TT's flat boxes, and their handles too (the Northstar handle pinched my hands a lot). To be quite honest, I don't feel like digging through millions of old threads on this subject so please forgive me for being lazy....what do the seasoned professionals suggest for someone looking to buy a durable set of tools that are capable of producing a fine finish? I don't mind spending more moneyeek if the quality is there.


In general, taping tools are very durable and reliable, with personal preference and parts availability playing important roles in the final decision. 
Numerous choices are available at http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Set-Specials and items can be mixed and matched to suit personal preference and budget.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Thanks for the input fellas..I wondered if I might save money if I bought in a kit. The good thing about buying new is if something goes terribly wrong right after I lay down the money I have options....but I should take a look at the pawn shops around here, they used to have lots of tape sets. My friend up north says the shops are loaded with taping tools....they won't even take a bazooka anymore because they have so many I like the sound of mixing it up, then I can get what I know and be comfortable and happy I could see myself buying a tape set new (bazooka, pump, roller, angle head, etc) and then piecing together some finishing tools (angle box first)


 I was a banjo taper for 20 years before I got into tools. I got the corner tools first, cause in hand finishing, the corners are 1/2 the job. By doing that, I saved enough (100% pay raise) to buy the boxes, and then the taper last, as the taper and extra pump are exspensive enough that they really don't justify the exspense(compared to a banjo). JMHO

But I did make enough off the corner tools to buy two bazookas and a mudrunner, and extra angleheads, and a bucket warmer, and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I was a banjo taper for 20 years before I got into tools. I got the corner tools first, cause in hand finishing, the corners are 1/2 the job. By doing that, I saved enough (100% pay raise) to buy the boxes, and then the taper last, as the taper and extra pump are exspensive enough that they really don't justify the exspense(compared to a banjo). JMHO
> 
> But I did make enough off the corner tools to buy two bazookas and a mudrunner, and extra angleheads, and a bucket warmer, and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:yes:


Yeah, I've been thinking about just corner tools too, because (and I know people will cringe) I can always tape flats with mesh and use my no-crack trade-top-secret method :laughing:...it's the angles that kill me. I topped it out today with hot mud and additive in six hours which isn't too bad with all the metal and no-coat and cut-uppedness of it all. Did I mention it's the angles that kill me :whistling2: Thanks for the advice Capt:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

1wallboardsman

I REALLY hope that goldblatt has changed the design from when they were "finish pro"....because if not, I will have what your smoking if you say there taper is better than any other....let alone the northstar/concorde

I hope they changed there drive dog holder...you know...the one that is made of cheap pot metal and strips to where it won't stay on the shaft threads...then they want to charge you 56$ for a new one....or the fact that after you run about 3 tube fulls of mud through the tube that the mud cakes between the nyliners and seizes the cable drum to where it won't spin..so your off to the hose after about 2/3's of a bucket dumped and have wipers standing and waiting...or picking up a banjo and running more tape than you

and i wont go into the junk welds on there angle head wings...that like to break by damn near looking at them


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Bill from Indy said:


> 1wallboardsman


Can't you see this was a thread resurrected from almost 3 years ago?


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Drywall Master and Columbia Tapers are the best,


Don't do that.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> Can't you see this was a thread resurrected from almost 3 years ago?


missed that.......sorry


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

*Best box? (Columbia Goldblatt DMaster TTech)??*

Hi!

Can anyone tell me which ones the best, specially in what respects to
1) box capacity
2) Not needing much mantainance and replacing parts

:thumbup:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

guijarrero said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can anyone tell me which ones the best, specially in what respects to
> 1) box capacity
> ...


 I prefer the Drywall Master brand tools. Their boxes are not the large capacity ones but, they run smooth as a baby's bottom. There will be little to no maintenance on them. They are compatible with the Tape Tech and Ames style boxes. So, parts availibility is very favorable. Since you are already looking at the Drywall Master short box handle, go ahead and give the Drywall Master tools a try.

That is just my personal opinion. Others may prefer different brands. The only brand that I would definately stay away from would be Goldblatt.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

1wallboardsman said:


> TapeTech is the standard, and has always been overpriced, their parts are to the moon also. I can match Al's prices on Tapetech. I don't handle Nstar anymore, their "Simply the Best" is meaningless because they "require" their dealers (who have never put on a yard of tape) to represent them as such. Truth is, they are prettier then they are effective and usable.
> 
> The flat boxes are sloppy because Nstar places the bottom plate up high, and this causes build up and overrun of the shoes. Lighten up with the pressure, and then you aren't doing a good coat either.
> 
> ...


 There are two tapers on the market that are sub-standard, TapeWorm and Premier/Blueline, all others are same thing different colors and prices.
I have three blueline tapers and cant fault them!! Had 1 for more than 18 years and still going strong!!!:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

chris said:


> BlueLine my fav:thumbsup:


 Try the Zooka then Chris:whistling2:
Quick disconnect head great gun,hot mud no probs pull it off and power hose it if its 2 late(Hot mud going off)


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

1wallboardsman said:


> The flat boxes are sloppy because Nstar places the bottom plate up high, and this causes build up and overrun of the shoes. Lighten up with the pressure, and then you aren't doing a good coat either.


Gee, they actually talked about the major tools on this site, back in the old days

2bjr has ran the north star boxes 90% of the time since I bought them, But in the last 8 months or so, I have been running them more than him. I'm constanly having to clean mud off the side of the box blade b/c it does over flow. I thought 2bjr screwed something up on them like normal. But here I read it's the trait of the box it self. The 12" box is not too bad, but the 10" is horrible, It's driving me nuts. I suppose there's no way to fix this is there. I replaced the blade and shoes a few months back, but things became worse, blade was loading too heavy. Had to run on 5 plus and hard crank on the dial to get it to 5.5, it use to be fine on #3. The blade has worn down enough so it's running good on #4 now. 

Any ideas ???????


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Columbia for box sets*



2buckcanuck said:


> 2bjr has ran the north star boxes 90% of the time since I bought them
> 
> I thought 2bjr screwed something up on them like normal. But here I read it's the trait of the box it self.
> 
> Any ideas ???????


I have been warned off Northstar box sets some time ago by some seasoned tapers. Pleased with the Columbia as are many others. Noticed 1wallboardsman made no mention of Columbia. Happy with the 10" FatBoy.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Try the Zooka then Chris:whistling2:
> Quick disconnect head great gun,hot mud no probs pull it off and power hose it if its 2 late(Hot mud going off)


too late to try and learn to run zookie, but love blueline boxes , pumps and handels


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I have been warned off Northstar box sets some time ago by some seasoned tapers. Pleased with the Columbia as are many others. Noticed 1wallboardsman made no mention of Columbia. Happy with the 10" FatBoy.


Any box handle that is thin, and requires absolute minimal pressure on the brake. As for the extendable , I have only tried the concord, Nstar and columbia. The concord , It's no longer in production so... but it was ok, I did not like the Nstar, it would pinch your hand, you could not adjust the tension of the brake,and you had to buy a $100 repair kit for it on earlier models. I was loving the Columbia, Till I did something stupid to it. I wanted to add a bit more tension to the brake. (b/c I like that minimal touch/pressure). I opened the little box at the bottom, and spilled some of the hydraulic/brake fluid out of it..... oh oh :blink: 

I have been in communication with arron, and he has been helpful, but I just can't get it back to the way it was running at first. maybe Arron can put up a repair video for dumb arses like me. So for what I have tried, the Columbia is better, just can't get it bled right, and I could never bleed brakes on a car right,,,,,I'm mechanically inclined :whistling2:

But would it not be nice if there was a few guys that could test all the tools. I re-read this thread and was taking a interest in what this 1wallboardsman was saying. I don't know the story behind this guy, but it seems he had the opportunity to run a few different brands. To bad he did not test the drywall master and Columbia also. Guess the only ones who could have the opportunity to try them all, is the guys at the supply houses, too bad none of them know how to tape or drywall though.

We need a tool tester


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

2buck, somewhere in one of 1wallboardsman's posts, he stated that he used Tape Master. That is what Drywall Master used to be called. In one of his youtube videos, he is wearing a Drywall Master T-shirt and running what appears to be a Drywall Master flat box. P.A. Rocker posted the video in one of guigerro's flat box threads.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Notice 1wallboardsman does not post here anymore, Remember frenchtouch, Who ordered tools from Newtapingtoolstore and never got them, Well thats John Luman, aka 1wallboardsman.

I got my first set of goldblatt following his advice, Then he posts on u tube they ruined the flatbox design, He posts on u tube the goldblatt tapers same as any other, I got one, The key broke, They are not the same as the others.

He liked northstar, then started calling them No Star.

He liked Drywallmaster, Then fell out with them.

So what brands is he trying sell and then talk down now??????

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/sad-story-1936/

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/newtapingtoolsstore-1461/


Did frenchtouch ever get his tools, Remember he had to get the FBI involved, We havent heard anymore from french touch about that.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> We need a tool tester


 
If we could manage to get one,, would you be willing to watch him work in the confines of his "tool testicle" ??? :whistling2:


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

There is always ongoing debate about “which brand is best.”
As a little foundation, prior to retiring from active drywall finishing several years ago, my crews and I averaged taping and finishing approximately 200 sheets (4 X 12) per week for close to 20 years, both high production (apartments) and high end (executive offices and custom homes.)
One thing I learned for certain is that there is no one brand that’s best in everyone’s eyes. Including mine. Any given brand can have design features loved by some and despised by others.
That said, Northstar has been out of business for over a year, and many parts are scarce. ‘Nuff said.
Among the top-priced brands, they’re all great quality and a lot depends on personal preference. My advice to customers (only if they want it) is- if you are used to a brand and you like it, stick with it. If you have been using a brand and DON’T like it, let’s look at alternative options.
Is budget a concern? Lower priced tools have their time and place, but may not hold up to the rigors of hard daily professional drywall finishing.
That’s the reason at http://www.all-wall.com we sell them all in order that our customers get what THEY want. We don’t have to push one or two brands because that’s all we sell.
To make it even easier, call (800) 929-0927 and ask for Kim (The Tool Dr.) We will discuss YOUR needs and YOUR preferences, then mention your Drywall Talk handle and purchase whatever tool YOU prefer at wholesale cost.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

TheToolDr said:


> There is always ongoing debate about “which brand is best.”
> As a little foundation, prior to retiring from active drywall finishing several years ago, my crews and I averaged taping and finishing approximately 200 sheets (4 X 12) per week for close to 20 years, both high production (apartments) and high end (executive offices and custom homes.)
> One thing I learned for certain is that there is no one brand that’s best in everyone’s eyes. Including mine. Any given brand can have design features loved by some and despised by others.
> That said, Northstar has been out of business for over a year, and many parts are scarce. ‘Nuff said.
> ...


I'd like to take this oppurtunity to say,,,,, THAT'S RIGHT,,,,

I bought dern near all my tools from all-wall, some from kim, some from brandon before he left. Kim helped me find a tip for my mark IV once,, and the post office screwed up the mail, and I got some dvd's instead,,, Kim took care of it for me and fixed it up. When you need some help with a tool, they will put you on the phone with a repair guy that will answer any question you have (even if the repair guy don't always have the answer) they are there to help

In a word,,,, they are the GO-TO company 

Oh yeah,,, and they have cool little dog as a mascot,,,, got LOVE that


----------



## therick83 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Thoughts on TapeWorm...*

Is tapeworm really a sub-standard product. Was looking at them today and thought it felt and looked pretty good to me. I hear the service might be a problem to get a tool fixed but wanted to hear other opinions. Thanks. :confused1:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> too late to try and learn to run zookie, but love blueline boxes , pumps and handels


It's never too late

What if you were a 40 year old virgin,,,, would you be saying it's too late in life to get laid:thumbsup:

You would probably pick up on it fast:thumbup: Unless you haven't got laid yet:jester:


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

therick83 said:


> Is tapeworm really a sub-standard product. Was looking at them today and thought it felt and looked pretty good to me. I hear the service might be a problem to get a tool fixed but wanted to hear other opinions. Thanks. :confused1:


Limited distribution should not be confused with the inaccurate term "substandard product." 
Tapeworm was the first brand automatic taping tool available for sale to the public (as opposed to rental-only) and have produced a consistently high quality product since late 1970's.
Their dealership and service network is not as broad as other mainstream tool brands.
Parts are readily available at All-Wall Equipment http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/TapeWorm-Taping-Tool-Parts/


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> It's never too late
> 
> What if you were a 40 year old virgin,,,, would you be saying it's too late in life to get laid:thumbsup:
> 
> You would probably pick up on it fast:thumbup: Unless you haven't got laid yet:jester:


 I have played around with a couple different brands, The black and yellow Ames seem to be the easiest to run and maintain,,, but I dont know squat when it comes to bazooka:blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

therick83 said:


> Is tapeworm really a sub-standard product. Was looking at them today and thought it felt and looked pretty good to me. I hear the service might be a problem to get a tool fixed but wanted to hear other opinions. Thanks. :confused1:


They make a great anglehead, There 4 is the best i have used.



chris said:


> I have played around with a couple different brands, The black and yellow Ames seem to be the easiest to run and maintain,,, but I dont know squat when it comes to bazooka:blink:


They can be a hassel, Lots to learn, But faster once your away.
But that also depends if your a hotmud or taping mud user, One man or a crew. Unless you have heat then i dont think a zookas worth it for the flats, Yeah its fast, but then your waiting for tapes to dry, so time to second coat can be less than a banjo and hotmud and your running a delayed shrinkage risk with taping mud, if you care enough about your work that is, Mines for the angles only now. Its great for that.
I wouldnt nesseraly go new, Old battered cheap second hand zookas may only need a few hundred in parts and a clean up if your lucky. But you need to know what to look for.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> They make a great anglehead, There 4 is the best i have used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Caz,,, I like you bloke,,, sho nuff,,,,,

HOWEVER,,,, if your using hotmud,,, why the heck are you even using tools?????

If you use 20 minute mud,,, you cannot outrun your hand tools.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Caz,,, I like you bloke,,, sho nuff,,,,,
> 
> HOWEVER,,,, if your using hotmud,,, why the heck are you even using tools?????
> 
> If you use 20 minute mud,,, you cannot outrun your hand tools.


Ive tryed the Taping Muds capt, All we have is sheetrock and ive had some troubles, It rains a lot were i live and no heat is supplied so i get caught out with delayed shrinkage and slow drying times so i have found banjo hotmud the flats takes care of that problem, I still zook AP the corners and AP box the flats etc so the tools still are great, Its just zooka flats i skip now, If it was summer maybe i would tape em taping mud. It all just depends on the job at the time. And its 90 set banjo i use, Its still only one day flats, No big loss.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> Ive tryed the Taping Muds capt, All we have is sheetrock and ive had some troubles, It rains a lot were i live and no heat is supplied so i get caught out with delayed shrinkage and slow drying times so i have found banjo hotmud the flats takes care of that problem, I still zook AP the corners and AP box the flats etc so the tools still are great, Its just zooka flats i skip now, If it was summer maybe i would tape em taping mud. It all just depends on the job at the time. And its 90 set banjo i use, Its still only one day flats, No big loss.


 I hear ya,,, its real easy to sit in my house and figure that your conditions are the same as mine. 

I HAVE realized, by being on this forum,,, that other folks have differant conditions and expectations then i have,,,,,

HOWEVER,,,, being the JERK that you all know that I am,,,,,,,,

what can I say,,,,,, GET WITH THE PROGRAM,,,,:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Ive tryed the Taping Muds capt, All we have is sheetrock and ive had some troubles, It rains a lot were i live and no heat is supplied so i get caught out with delayed shrinkage and slow drying times so i have found banjo hotmud the flats takes care of that problem, I still zook AP the corners and AP box the flats etc so the tools still are great, Its just zooka flats i skip now, If it was summer maybe i would tape em taping mud. It all just depends on the job at the time. And its 90 set banjo i use, Its still only one day flats, No big loss.


So whats with all these pictures of paradise then, if it only rains there all the time ,,, HHHHHmmmmm:whistling2:

Pre-fill with the hotmud Cazna, trust me, you say you get sheetrock products, use the 20 minute or something. The faster setting does dry faster, since it sets faster so.....

I'm doing a stupid little basement job by myself right now, till next large house is ready next week. But I will have it done in 3 days complete. Yes I have the advantage of heat (furnace cranked at 30° right now) but still if I did not pre-fill with the hotmud 1st, it would not of been possible with the machines.

Not saying the pre-fill accelerates the drying time b/c of the hotmud. But it is filling any void,gap,hollow etc where the AP mud would take too long to dry, so pre-fill, pre-fill, pre-fill:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwi and gaz do it the same as me so i guess we all wrong then, Why prefill that much when i can tape??? I know what works for me but thanks for your opinions :yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> Kiwi and gaz do it the same as me so i guess we all wrong then, Why prefill that much when i can tape??? I know what works for me but thanks for your opinions :yes:


 Lighten up caz,,,,, your sheep didn't leave ya for a goat do she?????


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Lighten up caz,,,,, your sheep didn't leave ya for a goat do she?????


Lol, All Good Capt :yes: Just out of interest, How do you run ya seams, Do you prefill as much as 2buck then tape, Do you use taping or all AP.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Join DateDec 2008LocationScotlandPosts1,802Thanks185Thanked 123 Times in 108 Posts 
*







*

'' lol. Welcome to the site. I've seen kiln dried CLS timber lie outside open to the elements in snow, ice and monsoon weather for days, weeks even, and then the site management scratched their head as to why the joints crack when the heating goes on. Funny, stupid and I get paid twice.''








This is why i tape with hot mud ..and always will.. no matter where you are ...The lumber is green!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:​


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Kiwi and gaz do it the same as me so i guess we all wrong then, Why prefill that much when i can tape??? I know what works for me but thanks for your opinions :yes:


Cough, cough:whistling2:

I bet if I ran a poll, I would bet most guys prefill:yes:

I get a lot of high end work, but that's mainly b/c I work for a DWC. But even if we get a run and gun job (just get it done type) We at minimum pre-fill the gaps and butts. It may seem like a waste of time to you but it's not. I call it a snow ball effect, (hope you know what that means) it may seem like your wasting time at 1st. But in the end, things dry faster and you find less touch-ups in the end. No little surprises pop up on you:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Taping and all purpose can be ok, You can get away with it......But it can act up too, Its like a grim reaper standing over you, Just waiting, Ive had troubles.......but not with hotmud taping, Really the time saved between zooka and banjo flats for me is nothing, Any time lost is gained back, couse i can angle tape and not catch wet tapes, Or second coat next day or even same day in confidence, Honestly, Why do all that prefill, I do prefill bigger gaps and tapered edges in corners and butts but if im going to go the effort of prefilling screws and taper gaps in seams then that efforts going to be used up taping, not doubling back to tape again, 2buck double runs ten and misses out the 7, so thats like a little catch up in itself.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

been taping with hot mud for the last 10 years..almost no call backs for cracks since then ..before ,,with the a/p taping ,,nothing but a hair pulling..I will never go back..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> been taping with hot mud for the last 10 years..almost no call backs for cracks since then ..before ,,with the a/p taping ,,nothing but a hair pulling..I will never go back..


I taped hotmud for ten years, no problems, Then AP and taping, Im well aware of dry times but weather and humidity is against me so they gave me troubles, Delayed shrinkage on a 1million doller home, Screw that, Now i figured a way of using hotmud and the tools so its all good........BUT i have your words in the back of my head 2buck and someday when the right job allows i will try your way and see for myself.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL I hear ya brother .right or wrong I'm doing it my way frankie .. the art of no call backs:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> I taped hotmud for ten years, no problems, Then AP and taping, Im well aware of dry times but weather and humidity is against me so they gave me troubles, Delayed shrinkage on a 1million doller home, Screw that, Now i figured a way of using hotmud and the tools so its all good........BUT i have your words in the back of my head 2buck and someday when the right job allows i will try your way and see for myself.


I know your weather thing is more humid and stuff like that Cazna, but one reason we pre-fill a lot, and my methods may seem strange to some. Is one, our rockers supply the nails and screws, so They use a lot of nails. So all nails get pre-filled because some clown comes in after were all done with a 500 watt light to check our work , even the closets too:blink: so with us it's more about not getting sent back or back charged. With the price we pay in gas and the distance/miles between jobs, it can be killer on you wallet. It's just, over the years, I have found pre-filling a valuable step.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> Lol, All Good Capt :yes: Just out of interest, How do you run ya seams, Do you prefill as much as 2buck then tape, Do you use taping or all AP.


I pre-fill any bad spots and/or busted rock with 20 min mud while my flunkie,,,,,,I mean step-son,,,,,,,, is mixing up the mud.

After that,,,its ALL regular mud,,,, with the exception of metal-beads,,, they will have a pan of 90 min mud thrown into a buckt of AP and coated the first time.

I don't have any call-backs either,,,,,,,, AIN'T THAT STRANGE??????:whistling2:


----------



## Bazookaguy (Oct 24, 2011)

therick83 said:


> Is tapeworm really a sub-standard product. Was looking at them today and thought it felt and looked pretty good to me. I hear the service might be a problem to get a tool fixed but wanted to hear other opinions. Thanks. :confused1:


The problem that I have with tape worm 
tapers is they cut the tape either longer or shorter, cant remember which, than a tape tech taper. Which really gave me fits trying to string tape with one. considering thats one of the most imporant parts of stringing tape. If youve always used a TT tool then you try and tape with the TW, it will drive you nuts.

Tape tech tools are kind of the norm around here. Ive used them for most of my time as a drywaller. But Id always have fits with their tapers also. Herbie, the tool guru, in these parts anyway. he works on them and knows his s#@$ when it comes to taping tools. Told me to try out the drywall master taper. which I was reluctant to at first, considering I already own a TT. The problems I was having with TT was the Brake for the drive wheel would always need adjusted about every 3 or 4 months to keep it running smooth. pretty costly over time. So I finally broke down and bought a DM taper. It become one of my best investments ever. The difference between the two is, the DM taper has an adjustable brake, so you can adjust it yourself. Instead of always having to have it tuned up all the time. A smooth running drive head 
is pretty important for me because, that tool will kick your ass by the end of the day. Plus the DM cuts the tape better. its not always jamming up the taper from having a dull blade. Must be the type of DM blade or something.

The DM has made my job easier just for that small feature alone. Before With the TT, I was always spraying the piss out of the head w/ wd-40 just so it would run smoother. and it would drip down on the tube and make the entire tool slicker than hell. Now, I just oil up a few areas on the taper and adjust the brake before I start taping. along with some good creamy mud mixed up to run through it, and its smooth as silk. The TT is my back up tube now. 
I may sound like a salesman blowing smoke up your ass, plugging the DM over the TT, but Im not. Ive used both tools, and over all, the DM blows the TT into the dirt. Fewer headaches now. 

The DM Bazooka is the corvette in my arsenal of taping tools. Because that tool is the most important to me. They can be a high maintenance tool out of all the rest. I could give you some more information, But this post is long enough already. and Ive got to go right now. so maybe later.

Chris


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazookaguy said:


> The problem that I have with tape worm
> tapers is they cut the tape either longer or shorter, cant remember which, than a tape tech taper. Which really gave me fits trying to string tape with one. considering thats one of the most imporant parts of stringing tape. If youve always used a TT tool then you try and tape with the TW, it will drive you nuts.
> 
> Tape tech tools are kind of the norm around here. Ive used them for most of my time as a drywaller. But Id always have fits with their tapers also. Herbie, the tool guru, in these parts anyway. he works on them and knows his s#@$ when it comes to taping tools. Told me to try out the drywall master taper. which I was reluctant to at first, considering I already own a TT. The problems I was having with TT was the Brake for the drive wheel would always need adjusted about every 3 or 4 months to keep it running smooth. pretty costly over time. So I finally broke down and bought a DM taper. It become one of my best investments ever. The difference between the two is, the DM taper has an adjustable brake, so you can adjust it yourself. Instead of always having to have it tuned up all the time. A smooth running drive head
> ...


Odd we got the TT and DM

The TT is around 10 years old now, the DM not sure, it was bought used.

We prefer the TT , But in defense of the DM, it was bought used, and ONE more major tune up may get her running perfect. But to me the TT runs more free and has less drag on it. But she gets looked after better than me. She gets soaked in tranny fluid once and awhile, taken to the car wash where she gets the wheel and chain spun at a high speed (sounds like a chain saw when doing that). Plus some type of lube inserted down the tube to lube up the plunger (water at minimum). before we use it

You can also get a adjustable brake put on your TT tube, that's what I did. Must be the way guys run Bazookies too. 2bjr wears out brakes in about 4 months, well mine was once a year. Same with blades, I seam to go forever on one blade, well 2bjr is one month. 2bjr is more rough or violent with his actions while running the tube. IMO, in his opinion he thinks he is the greatest :whistling2:


----------



## Bazookaguy (Oct 24, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Odd we got the TT and DM
> 
> The TT is around 10 years old now, the DM not sure, it was bought used.
> 
> ...


Hey 2buck, whazz up bro. Yeah, everyone has their own preferred choice when it comes to tools. I didnt know that TT has that brake feature now. Herbie dosent work at LDS anymore, so I havent spoke with him in a while. that made a world of difference for myself, especially when Im taping angles and you want less drag to make the tube run better and you wont need back surgery by the time your done. Plus I use the DM boneheads for my angles. the frames are one piece. The TT angle head frames are two 
piece construction. so the DM heads seem to take more abuse. thats another high maintenance tool thats really important to me.

Another thing herbie told me was, not to use WD40 on the bazooka head. I guess its alright for the other tools. but not for the zooka cause it prematurely wears out the seals in the tube. and it also helps to keep it clean for sure. they work alot better that way. some guys around here will just keep their bazooka in a bucket of water instead of cleaning it. which to me is pretty idiotic, considering how much they cost. I still like certain TT tools just not their zookas anymore. and did you buy your used DM on ebay? cause Ill buy certain tools off there, but not the high maintenance ones. Herbie told me that, a guy bought a columbia taper off ebay, and he brought it to him to get it fixed before he could even use it. and I guess the drive chain was practically falling off the drive sprockets and a number of other things were bad on it. the guy spent 600 bones on the bazooka and another 500 to have it overhauled. He could have bought a brand new one for that much!.

chris


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh oh bro, you won't be captain sheetrocks bro now, he loves the WD40:whistling2:

Lets say it's a long story with the DM tube, it was 2bjr's dealings in his quest for tools. Some guys like " heres 2 complete sets of tools for you to use for free" But he screwed that up (beavers involved:whistling2 kept telling him nothing comes from free that is good, and to buy them off him. So dumb arse invested money in all the tools to revamp them, then the fighting starts, and he gets left with a DM tube (that he still owes me money on..... more confusion).

Sorry, forgot to say in last post I got the brake installed from our tool supply guy, who mostly deals in DM stuff now.( not sure if TT has them already on) He keeps switching his loyalty to the tool manufacturers, that's why I have a mixed bag of tools, I personally own the DM pump and 2.5 angle head too :thumbup:


----------



## Bazookaguy (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh low and behold!, theres a bazooka on ebay right now that looks like it has 100,000 miles 
on it as we speak. look at the drive chain, its practically falling off!. and teeth on the drive wheel are almost gone. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BAZOOKA-DRY...ultDomain_0&hash=item2a1562ed3b#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Bazookaguy said:


> Oh low and behold!, theres a bazooka on ebay right now that looks like it has 100,000 miles
> on it as we speak. look at the drive chain, its practically falling off!. and teeth on the drive wheel are almost gone.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BAZOOKA-DRY...ultDomain_0&hash=item2a1562ed3b#ht_500wt_1287


Must be 2bucks Zook claims he runs 100 000 ft a month


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Must be 2bucks Zook claims he runs 100 000 ft a month


Holy

If I could run that much by myself every month, I would be already retired on my pigeon farm


----------

